# waste tank



## mhaze (Oct 8, 2007)

My control panel on my Bolero 600EK tells me that my waste tank is full but is in fact empty. Any suggestions as to what might be going on?

Mick


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

mhaze said:


> My control panel on my Bolero 600EK tells me that my waste tank is full but is in fact empty. Any suggestions as to what might be going on?
> Mick


Hi,

The software in the control box may have got its knickers in a twist, turn it off and let it reset itself maybe.

Could be a dirty sensor possibly

Regards

Peter


----------



## 114769 (Jul 24, 2008)

mine works on a float in the w/tank but it be a loose wire


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Waste tank*

Hi

The waste tank indicator on my 669 used to show full sometimes, even though I knew this was bot the case. I filled the waste tank with clean warm water and a couple of crushed dish washer tablets flushed down the sink. I think something was "gunged up"

Russell


----------



## Compaq5315 (Sep 17, 2007)

hi
we have the 680 fb, we have just come back from switzerland and ours started to play up. Once we got home i got underneath MH and the waste tank has big screw bung i undid that (beware of any foul smelling water that may come out) you can then put your hand inside and clean the contacts (3) i then did the soap powder cleaning method and it has cured the problem so give it a try


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Our Delfin does that. On the gauge it says waste tank full, just after emptying it. Possibly gunge on the sensor.


----------



## mhaze (Oct 8, 2007)

thanks all I guess it's rubber gloves on and give a good clean next

Thanks

Mick


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

My Sundance did the same thing - turned out to be corroded wires leading into the waste tank. Chopped 'em off, cleaned 'em up - been fine since. I've found that most of the cabling uder the vehicle is poorly protected - I've have to deal with quite a number of issues. However, I was assured during my factory visit to Swift that this is something that has been addressed in recent times, so hopefully yours is OK

Rick


----------

